# First time getting ready to smoke???



## Hank R (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi I am really new to smoking like never done it.  I have been trying for several years with my gas BBQ, Napoleon Prestige with a cast Iron Charcoal/ Smoker tray.  For 3 years I have not been happy with results so that is why I am here.  I dug out my Big Chief and cleaned up and want to try using it once and go from there. Still winter here 2ft of snow on ground and storm warnings here. So I can read everything again.  The more I read I get lost in all the knowledge here.  Which is okay .


----------



## Hank R (Feb 17, 2018)

Just trying to learn what would be a good choice for a starter smoker  I am thinking I usually cook for 4 to 10 people.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 17, 2018)

You may have to insulate the smoker since the Big Chief is uninsulated.  A water heater blanket should work.  Just make sure the insulation you use is not flammable. Personally, if I had the Big Chief, I would order their insulation:

https://www.smokehouseproducts.com/...roducts/insulation-blanket?variant=5010708931

Here is some reading on your smoker.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search/396639/?q=big+chief+smoker&o=relevance


----------



## Hank R (Feb 17, 2018)

Thanks I have read most of them, have the box it came in and  thought I would cover up also yesterday wash grills and did a heat test got 155 F I know I will have to upgrade to some thing better but what is a good starter that if I mess up and get mad and do not use I do not want to be out a ton of money.  My thoughts are that I would try to smoke some back ribs for 6 hrs then place on BBQ for several more to cook the ribs. I have done the tin foil wood chip thing and that never worked out.
I fell dumb but what does AMNPS stand for, I have so much to learn in the next month before I can smoke with 2 ft of snow on the ground and 10 in to come today I have to start learning now.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 17, 2018)

If you are thinking about upgrading in the future and staying with electric, I would recommend going with a unit from Smokin-it.  A really great smoker and size for size/feature for feature a better value than the offerings from CookShack and SmokinTex but they are more expensive than the units from other companies.  However, quality and problem free service comes at a price. Here is their website:
https://www.smokin-it.com

As to your question regarding AMNPS, check out their site:
http://www.amazenproducts.com

I smoke ribs for between 5 and 6 hours, depending upon style and amount of meat.  I smoke at 225 (have occasionally gone 235 degrees).  I don't wrap or use a 2-2-1 Method (2 hours naked, 2 wrapped in foil, and 1 hour naked) or any variant of that method.


----------



## Hank R (Feb 17, 2018)

Thanks for the link for Smokin-it.  sounds like a great smoker it will be on my short list for sure.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 17, 2018)

Hank - You are welcome.  Not sure what shipping would be to Canada.  But these are really solid smokers.


----------



## Hank R (Feb 17, 2018)

I thank you very much I am leaning towards the 2D. first I thought of a big box store smoker but I would rather support the small guy.  We are  just over 1 hr from a boarder crossing so I could get it shipped to the UPS store in Orville Wash.
But I want to try and smoke to see if we like it and if I am capable of learn this skill that so many here on this forum have.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 17, 2018)

The model 2/2D is a good choice.  The smokers from SI make smoking really easy.Depending upon the smokiness you are looking for, you put 3 to 6 ounces of wood chunks in the wood box,  load the meat, lock the door set the temperature and walk away.  No need to add more wood.    Here is a full packer I did in the model 3D:


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 18, 2018)

Hank R said:


> Hi I am really new to smoking like never done it.  I have been trying for several years with my gas BBQ, Napoleon Prestige with a cast Iron Charcoal/ Smoker tray.  For 3 years I have not been happy with results so that is why I am here.  I dug out my Big Chief and cleaned up and want to try using it once and go from there. Still winter here 2ft of snow on ground and storm warnings here. So I can read everything again.  The more I read I get lost in all the knowledge here.  Which is okay .



Big Chief Smoker!
Here is *everything* you'll need!


If you'd prefer, jump to 6:49 where the Chief smokers come in.

As you've discovered, a BBQ is NOT a smoker.
Something I find lends itself to successes is to smoke, then cook. I do that with Chicken thighs with the skin on.
Smoke, then put them right into the Air Fryer and finish and crisp up the hide.
Oh, the best of both camps!

Big Chief, and Little Chief smokers are true smokers. Not smoker ovens. I've had some outrageously good smoked Salmon from my SIL and Grandson done in a Little Chief.
As good, or even better to my own.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 18, 2018)

Hank R said:


> Just trying to learn what would be a good choice for a starter smoker  I am thinking I usually cook for 4 to 10 people.



Hank, if your willing to look at charcoal smoker's then I would recommend the WSM(Weber Smokey Mtn.) They come in three different sizes from 14 to 22 inches, and go for 200.00 to 400.00 dollars. It's close to set-it-and-forget it and will last a lifetime. I use the 22 and smoke all year round in Vermont. 

Chris


----------



## old sarge (Feb 18, 2018)

Great video!


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 18, 2018)

old sarge said:


> Great video!



Thanks Sarge! :)
It's my 'go-to' for brining. I do the 1-4 dry brining, because all my Salmon is frozen 'plastic' fish. I think I like a 15 hour brining time in the fridge.
And I love the taste of the results, too.


----------



## trillo15 (Feb 18, 2018)

Hey Hank, fellow BC guy here.  Quite a bit father north though, Peace Region.  Welcome!  Just started smoking last year after getting the same failed results on my BBQ.  No matter how I tried, I couldnt get the smoke infusion that I was looking for.  That is when I really started poking around and doing some research.  I really wanted to try a stick burner and be like the "Pro's" but it just wasn't feasible with where we live.  All soft wood up here.  Spruce, Pine, Birch, Etc.  To make things a lot simpler, it was down to just propane, electric and pellet smokers.  I will be getting a pellet one, but the cost is a lot up front for a good quality one.  I decided to start with a propane smoker over the electric. The idea of having it portable ( If I want to go camping or such, off the grid) or if the power goes out, I still have a smoker and it doesnt effect my cook. 

I purchased a Masterbuilt Pro Dual Fuel Smoker.  It has the two doors, and can run off charcoal or propane (although I have only used propane.)  It has been a learning curve for sure, but with this forum and different sites, as well as some experimenting of my own, I have been able to create phenomenal meals (so I have been told lol)

Find one that suits your needs and have fun.  There will be failures and there will be successes, but thats all part of learning a new hobby.  If you have any questions, let us know!

Warren


----------



## Hank R (Feb 18, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Thanks Sarge! :)
> It's my 'go-to' for brining. I do the 1-4 dry brining, because all my Salmon is frozen 'plastic' fish. I think I like a 15 hour brining time in the fridge.
> And I love the taste of the results, too.


Thanks SonnyE, will be trying for sure. But ) F here in the great white north and over 2 ft of snow so will be hold for a month or so .


----------



## Hank R (Feb 18, 2018)

Thanks for the tips, like you I have learned the hard way a BBQ is not a smoker even with smoke boxes etc.  I am leaning towards electric as I have a back up gen set.  I am on my own here been asking around and do not know any one here in town to ask for tips how to or not to do.  

I am only going to be able to buy 1 smoker and I do not want to get to big and costly one in case I have to sell it because I can not master the skills here.  Is it hard to sell used smokers or should I be looking at a used one larger than a basic one. The Smokin-it, 1 or 2D has by interest now.  By mid summer I would like to have my first real smoker.


----------



## Hank R (Feb 18, 2018)

Just a question in the video it showed a mat (teflon?) so the salmon does not burn or stick on.  Would parchment paper work with my Big Chief??


----------



## old sarge (Feb 18, 2018)

I started "smoking" with a weber kettle in the mid 1970's.  It was a lot of smoke and using the indirect method.  It worked pretty well.  But the mid 90's, I had moved on to an off set stick burner.  Much better.  But like the kettle I had to tend to it, feeding wood/charcoal and making sure the meat got rotated.  I got my first electric in 2012 when I turned 62 and became lazy and bought a Cookshack. Great smoker and gave it to my son when I got the SI Model 3D. No regrets in going electric. This past summer I gave away my offset to a friend of my son.  I was just not going to use it and it still had a lot of years in it. So do your research and get what is going to be best for you.  If you had hard wood in your area like oak or hickory or fruit trees, an offset might make sense. Storm damage and pruning are a good source of free wood.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 18, 2018)

The use of Q matz or something similar is 1 to prevent sticking and 2 allows the smoke to flow through it to the product being smoked.  Parchment will block smoke flow but as the chamber fills with smoke you will get flavor on the exposed areas.  From the inventor:

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/q-matz-nonstick-bbq-mats-new.137371/


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 18, 2018)

Hank R said:


> Just a question in the video it showed a mat (teflon?) so the salmon does not burn or stick on.  Would parchment paper work with my Big Chief??



I most recently got these mats for my MES 30.
I could not be more pleased with them! Not expensive, I trimmed about 1.25 " off of them and they span wall to wall, and front to back.
Best thing is they are about 1/4 " mesh, so a tad finer than others, far as I know.
They've done Salmon, Cheeses, and Ribs and cleaned up dandy with a dish brush and dish soap.
Here's some pictures.

PS: They are NOT Stainless Steel. But teflonised fiberglass mat. So far Fantastiqe!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 18, 2018)

You don't have to wait for summer to get in some good smoking Hank.  I'm in Alberta (Drayton Valley area) and I smoke year round with my MES 30.  Last weekend I did up a couple of apple pie filling stuffed tenderloins in the middle of a snow storm.  Just takes a little more time and effort.
And don't worry about not being able to master this fine art of meat smoking.  It really only sounds hard until you jump in and give it a try.
With an insulating wrap of some kind (a welding blanket works well and is not expensive) you can put out some great Q with your Big Chief--I've been trying unsuccessfully
to find a good used one for years.  They're one of the best fish smokers out there.
Gary


----------



## Hank R (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanks Garry, bought my chief in the 80's and smoked lots of trout but gave up on fishing years ago .  Now the smoking bug has bit me again. So I dug out the Chief last week then found this forum. Know your area spent time as a kid at Tomahawk .


----------



## dr k (Feb 19, 2018)

mosparky said:


> I e-mailed them about the probe warranty. I saw on their site the banner said lifetime on probes bought in 2017. So I asked about 2018 (kinda a gentle reminder the banner needed updating). I received an e-mail back stating only the 2017 probes would be lifetime and 2018 will have a 3 year warranty.





SonnyE said:


> Big Chief Smoker!
> Here is *everything* you'll need!
> 
> 
> ...


This recipe is close to the video but gives IT pulling temps for texture preferences.  I'll try this cold smoked in my grill for Lox because I don't cold smoke in anything insulated.  Then try the 150*F hot smoked in the MES.  This pic was before I got my umbrella opened for shade on a 50*F day for back bacon and eggs.  You can always put a bag of ice on the mailbox mod to absorb heat at the source or smoke frozen jugs of water but I haven't had to do either, keeping my cold smoking out of the Mes.
https://blog.thermoworks.com/2016/05/key-temps-smoked-salmon/


----------



## dr k (Feb 19, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Big Chief Smoker!
> Here is *everything* you'll need!
> 
> 
> ...


 I follow your Mes smoker oven concept and the Big Chief smoker being a true smoker at 165*F so the Mes has to also be a true smoker going as low as 100*F and lower if you use it for cold smoking.  I guess the three cooking methods I mentioned within your quote above is about pit temperature, direct/indirect cooking, with or without wood smoke (with wood smoke in this forum) and that they overlap.  So with the Mes you can do all three depending on how close you can get to the heating element.


----------



## Hank R (Feb 19, 2018)

Man thanks to all here I am over powered with all there is to learn and remember.  But I think I will keep it simple and try Salmon first then ,  I do not know for sure but still in my pea brain I may do a dry rub on some Ribs and smoke in the Chief for 5 or 6 hrs then on my BBQ to get the temp up as  I think the smoke has to be in the ribs before I place on the BBQ, I did the Charcoal/Smoker tray that came with and the tin foil smoke bombs and all was a waste of time. 
Next huge issue will be which smoker to get, as I know nothing but want it to work with out a bunch of work to get it to smoke good.  Still liking the Smoke-it brand, I was at Cabalas last fall and left mixed up in my mind as to what would be best for me.  So time to read and figure it out here with guys that have been there before and done it.

Thanks for every ones help here. in time I should be able to smoke and get it so it tastes good.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 19, 2018)

dr k said:


> I follow your Mes smoker oven concept and the Big Chief smoker being a true smoker at 165*F so the Mes has to also be a true smoker going as low as 100*F and lower if you use it for cold smoking.  I guess the three cooking methods I mentioned within your quote above is about pit temperature, direct/indirect cooking, with or without wood smoke (with wood smoke in this forum) and that they overlap.  So with the Mes you can do all three depending on how close you can get to the heating element.
> View attachment 354445



I found with my MES 30, it wouldn't smoke at cold smoking temperatures. Reason is the element wasn't hot enough, nor long enough to get the wood started, let alone actually smoke anything.
It did manage to "smoke" my Salmon at _*200*_ degrees, sort of. If you can call taking hours and hours to finally consume 1/4 cup of chips smoking.  About all that came out the vent was a scent of wood. Not hardly any sign of smoke, blue or otherwise. It looked good, it tasted good, but not my idea of being a smoker.
So, in order to make a MES work as a smoker, it must be modified from "box stock".
As evidenced by Masterbuilt themselves marketing a cold smoker attachment. (Optional extra)
Or, like 547 folks here, doing a mailbox mod of one sort or another. Which is the fix to make an MES a true low temperature smoker.
But I'd bet it huff's like a train doing a 15 pound brisket, because that poor element is doing all it can to push the temperature up. And it doing so, being on more than off, it can actually perform as a smoker... Box stock.

The Big Chief, or Little Chief, just runs it's element. And if it's a warm day, with the sun shining on it, and no wind, it _might_ get warm. But those little aluminum tin boxes have done tons of salmon smoking for what they are. And they've done it very well. You mentioned the 165 degrees it _MIGHT_ reach, but you failed to note it is a constant heat. In plain Engrish, the element is always on. 
Therein lies the secret, constant heat under those wood chips. ;)

Masterbuilt, at 225 to 275, is in it's element. Below 200... pathetic. Just a fact of life, Dr. K.
There are a few of fixes though, the 'Mailbox Mod', the Masterbuilt add-on cold smoker box, Or, and this could be the rightest fix, a separate compartmentalized electric wood burner with a separate control. That's how I use to smoke.
An electric element or hot plate, with a container for my wood chips directly on it. Constant heat _to the wood_. Not trying to make an oven.

But, I'm going for the AMNPS, in my (now) highly modified MES 30 to have it all. Smoke cheeses at ~70 degrees, (or lower because I do that at night). Smoke my Salmon and reach the highly coveted 145 degree IT mark. Or use the MES as a great Rib oven at 225 and the 3,2,1 method.
I don't have any aspirations of doing half a steer for 24 hours. But it could, I imagine. 

I like your Smokin Pit adaption. Same thing I dreamed about for my barby. But my gas pipe burner is about like trying to smoke in a sieve. LOL! So that idea never got off the ground.
Instead, my Brinkman, got injected with a Bradley, and got a 1500 watt element put under it's tail. :confused::eek:
Yeeearrr Baby! :D It served me well, till Bradley thought their pucks were made of gold.

OK, back to my MES 30. It's drying an aluminum pan (Thanks Dad!) full of pellet fuel as we speak at 275. That's another thing it does well, kiln dry fuel. I was going to do a drying/sterilizing run with it anyway, so put my pan of pellets in since it would be hot anyway.
Damn thing is as handy as a pair of cargo pants. :rolleyes:


----------



## dr k (Feb 19, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I found with my MES 30, it wouldn't smoke at cold smoking temperatures. Reason is the element wasn't hot enough, nor long enough to get the wood started, let alone actually smoke anything.
> It did manage to "smoke" my Salmon at _*200*_ degrees, sort of. If you can call taking hours and hours to finally consume 1/4 cup of chips smoking.  About all that came out the vent was a scent of wood. Not hardly any sign of smoke, blue or otherwise. It looked good, it tasted good, but not my idea of being a smoker.
> So, in order to make a MES work as a smoker, it must be modified from "box stock".
> As evidenced by Masterbuilt themselves marketing a cold smoker attachment. (Optional extra)
> ...


Ok I'm tracking now.  I thought you left the chips and already went to the Amnps and your mod for smoke at any temp in the Mes. Yes, below 200*f there isn't enough hysteresis to smoke chips as the Mes is designed.  I gave an identical Mes Gen 1 40" (first smoker after new high heat element lugs) to my daughter and SIL last Summer that I have along with an Amnps and mailbox mod with the chip housing assembly removed.  I showed him how to reattach it if he wanted to use chips.  Both our smokers have never burned chips.  I won a 12" AMNTS, Pitmasters Choice pellets and a Qmat during a SMF summer contest.  I was cold smoking burgers and brats etc. for 1.75 hours on the grill before finishing with heat.  Then got the Mes Gen 1 40.  Then the Amnps and mailbox mod.  I also wanted the Mes for an outdoor warming oven.  I've liked the results of smoking at a little higher temp but it would max around 255*f.  I want 275*f-300*f occasionally so today I did Tallbm's no back removal bypass in about 45 minutes since it was in the 60's today.  The PID was my choice so I can also use it for a slow cooker sou vide and yogurt maker.  All these plans took a couple of years of looking and listening here on SMF before pulling the trigger.  I definitely knew the Mes was going to need changes before I bought it.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 19, 2018)

dr k said:


> Ok I'm tracking now.  I thought you left the chips and already went to the Amnps and your mod for smoke at any temp in the Mes. Yes, below 200*f there isn't enough hysteresis to smoke chips as the Mes is designed.  I gave an identical Mes Gen 1 40" (first smoker after new high heat element lugs) to my daughter and SIL last Summer that I have along with an Amnps and mailbox mod with the chip housing assembly removed.  I showed him how to reattach it if he wanted to use chips.  Both our smokers have never burned chips.  I won a 12" AMNTS, Pitmasters Choice pellets and a Qmat during a SMF summer contest.  I was cold smoking burgers and brats etc. for 1.75 hours on the grill before finishing with heat.  Then got the Mes Gen 1 40.  Then the Amnps and mailbox mod.  I also wanted the Mes for an outdoor warming oven.  I've liked the results of smoking at a little higher temp but it would max around 255*f.  I want 275*f-300*f occasionally so today I did Tallbm's no back removal bypass in about 45 minutes since it was in the 60's today.  The PID was my choice so I can also use it for a slow cooker sou vide and yogurt maker.  All these plans took a couple of years of looking and listening here on SMF before pulling the trigger.  I definitely knew the Mes was going to need changes before I bought it.



Very good Doctor K,... Kurt, I went in knowing the same. Modifications. But I did expect it to at least burn some wood.
Not every recipe calls for bumping 275 degrees all the time.
Yep, in chatting with others, and from what I've seen around the web, having the chip pan spaced away from the element has created quite a demand for modifications to get smoke in the MES's. My "Craftsman Mod" (so named because it uses a very old Craftsman steel router box as the 'mailbox') seems to work great. But my fuel tray is a cylindrical SS pump strainer, with another piece of strainer screen as a base. It works good, but due to its 4 " diameter, it tends to run away like a run away steam engine. If not for my conservative air inlet, I would have expected flames in the firebox. :eek:
So I'm sitting on my thumb waiting for my AMNPS to arrive. That is always the hardest part, the darn waiting...
I am confident it will give me all the goodness the box, stack, mod and cooling hose can deliver. Or so goes my plan... :confused:
It has been greatly utillized around SMF.com. So it works, no doubt.

I'm building Johnny Cash's Cadillac here. One piece at a time. LOL!

So, I take it you bypassed the high temperature limit switch then? In order to run the temperature up a skosh.
If so, I would be very careful to be on hand in case it gets too hot. At least until you can trust it won't run away and go into a thermo-nuclear meltdown. Be sure to feel around the box for hot spots as a sign of things going arye on you.
I would opt for a higher temperature limit switch, rather than to bypass it. Because a Snap Disc, or Klixon, temperature switch is not in there to control the upper temperature all the time, it is there for a safety device.

Here is some good information if you might like to look at it. https://www.comstatinc.com/thermostats/snap-disk
I see two possibles off the top of my head:
TK24A1-155  311 degree. or TK24A1-165  329 degrees, _IF... If 1/2" fit the OEM mounting space._ I have not removed mine to evaluate it. Probably won't, because my interest is in the other end of the ovens use. But I am happy to offer up my experience in electrical controls.
There is an adjustable option as well, which might be very appealing to your needs. 
https://www.comstatinc.com/thermostats/snap-disk/adjustable
Also, note there is a +/- range. So just because it sez 329 degrees, it might operate at 320, or it may not operate till 338. For example.

Note here that I'm not saying you should never modify a tool to suit your needs. Lord knows I've pushed the envelope myself.
I'm saying think about better ways to to make those changes safe. ;)
I hope to be able to share with you for a long time to come Kurt.
Your ideas and goals sound great. It will be interesting to follow along


----------



## dr k (Feb 20, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Very good Doctor K,... Kurt, I went in knowing the same. Modifications. But I did expect it to at least burn some wood.
> Not every recipe calls for bumping 275 degrees all the time.
> Yep, in chatting with others, and from what I've seen around the web, having the chip pan spaced away from the element has created quite a demand for modifications to get smoke in the MES's. My "Craftsman Mod" (so named because it uses a very old Craftsman steel router box as the 'mailbox') seems to work great. But my fuel tray is a cylindrical SS pump strainer, with another piece of strainer screen as a base. It works good, but due to its 4 " diameter, it tends to run away like a run away steam engine. If not for my conservative air inlet, I would have expected flames in the firebox. :eek:
> So I'm sitting on my thumb waiting for my AMNPS to arrive. That is always the hardest part, the darn waiting...
> ...


Sonny, Tallbm's bypass just bypasses the Mes electronic circuit board/Mes controller.  In the bottom access junction box the power cord hot wire is cut and the hot heating element wire going to the snap disk is cut and both spliced together.  Then the neutral power cord is cut and the neutral side of the heating element wire is cut and both spliced together, done.  The ground power cord wire stays terminated to the chassis.  It is a quick safe tutorial that can be spliced back to OEM wiring. I really just want my smoker to get to 275*f as advertised and below 300*f.  The Mes sensor on the back wall at that spot close to the heating element is probably the problem.  There's a router variable speed controller at Harbor Freight I was looking at that had a full on, off and variable toggle switch which looked good but no temp sensor just a rheostat.  So you can plug your smoker into it after doing this bypass and preheat full on then switch to variable without touching the dial if you found your sweet spot with the rheostat and don't want to make micro adjustments.  I didn't want to manually adjust the power when the heat creeps up when the food gets hotter so I went with the PID because I use it for other things not just the smoker.  Plus I want to keep it digital to compare to my therms.  Now the six foot PID sensor can go down the top vent and hang next to my food so I can get 275*F at food level or between racks for multi rack smokes.  This should conclude moding (remove chip housing, Amnps maibox mod, Tallbm no back removal rewire for PID controller.)


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 20, 2018)

dr k said:


> Sonny, Tallbm's bypass just bypasses the Mes electronic circuit board/Mes controller.  In the bottom access junction box the power cord hot wire is cut and the hot heating element wire going to the snap disk is cut and both spliced together.  Then the neutral power cord is cut and the neutral side of the heating element wire is cut and both spliced together, done.  The ground power cord wire stays terminated to the chassis.  It is a quick safe tutorial that can be spliced back to OEM wiring. I really just want my smoker to get to 275*f as advertised and below 300*f.  The Mes sensor on the back wall at that spot close to the heating element is probably the problem.  There's a router variable speed controller at Harbor Freight I was looking at that had a full on, off and variable toggle switch which looked good but no temp sensor just a rheostat.  So you can plug your smoker into it after doing this bypass and preheat full on then switch to variable without touching the dial if you found your sweet spot with the rheostat and don't want to make micro adjustments.  I didn't want to manually adjust the power when the heat creeps up when the food gets hotter so I went with the PID because I use it for other things not just the smoker.  Plus I want to keep it digital to compare to my therms.  Now the six foot PID sensor can go down the top vent and hang next to my food so I can get 275*F at food level or between racks for multi rack smokes.  This should conclude moding (remove chip housing, Amnps maibox mod, Tallbm no back removal rewire for PID controller.)



Interesting Kurt.
For me, I'm still happy with mine electrically. After a lot of testing with the thermometers I can muster up, things are doing good for me. I thought they were iffy at first, but seem to have stabilized.
I'm a bit 'tongue in cheek' about the Ice Water and Boiling Water tests. They vary do to altitude, to say the least. I've done precision thermocouple calibration in the past. Part of my old job.

At first, mine seemed to run 25 degrees low. Now, oddly enough, the controller, and two external thermometers, run close. About 7 degrees close. And close is close enough for this backyard scientist/meat wrecker. ;)
In fact, yesterday I decided to do the daveomak bake-out, where the oven is set for 275 (max) and just let run for 2 hours. Sterilizes and dries the smoker.
Then I got a harebrained idea (Almost all my ideas are harebrained :rolleyes:) that since I was running hot anyway, use the daveomak pellet drying, where you put a pan of pellets in to bake to remove moisture.
I have this heavy guage Aluminum 12x12x4 deep square 'pan' (open box?) that was my Dad's. It's been cleaned and sanitized, and I fill it with pellets and if fits perfectly on a shelf. (Damn I'm lucky!)
It bakes those pellets till they are as dry as a popcorn fart. Then I put them back in one of my sealed buckets till next time.
I jacked up the time when I put the pellets in. After about 3 hours there was no visible fumes from the stack. After 6 hours there wasn't even any wood smell, just hot air. (Which I suppose I'm guilt of being full of as well. or at least my fingers are...) :confused:
I think I'm getting past any infancy failures with my MES 30, and gaining confidence in the temperature control.
My opinion is that it is a damn sight better than by guess and by golly on my Bar B Que. An outside oven, that can be used as a smoker when modified to the users needs.
And a far cry from my past home groan smokers. ;):)

Have you considered using an oven or electric burner control? They are made for heating elements.
Whereas, a router control is designed to control a brush type motor. Just a thought for you.


----------



## dr k (Feb 20, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Interesting Kurt.
> For me, I'm still happy with mine electrically. After a lot of testing with the thermometers I can muster up, things are doing good for me. I thought they were iffy at first, but seem to have stabilized.
> I'm a bit 'tongue in cheek' about the Ice Water and Boiling Water tests. They vary do to altitude, to say the least. I've done precision thermocouple calibration in the past. Part of my old job.
> 
> ...


The Harbor Freight 1500 watt router controller was mentioned by a few others here but I have a PID.  After the rain stops in the next day I just need to plug the smoker into the PID and auto tune it.  Then I can start Salmon for Fridays this Lent.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 20, 2018)

dr k said:


> The Harbor Freight 1500 watt router controller was mentioned by a few others here but I have a PID.  After the rain stops in the next day I just need to plug the smoker into the PID and auto tune it.  Then I can start Salmon for Fridays this Lent.



Farm out! I have my AMNPS arriving Friday, so hoping to do some Salmon on Smokerday. I'm drooling over those Salmon nuggets... :p


----------



## Hank R (Feb 26, 2018)

Q-Matts would I be better off ordering the small pre cut size for a factory edge or in a bulk length and cut myself. I want to get a few thing now so I am ready for smoking season.


----------



## dr k (Feb 26, 2018)

Hank R said:


> Q-Matts would I be better off ordering the small pre cut size for a factory edge or in a bulk length and cut myself. I want to get a few thing now so I am ready for smoking season.


I cut mine. So one piece is 1/3rd the width of the rack and the other is 2/3rds with a little over lap where they meet. Kinda like select a size you need.  Easy clean up in the sink.


----------



## Hank R (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks I never would of thought of doing that way learned a great tip.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 26, 2018)

With my MES 30 racks, I left mine rack sized. MES 30 racks are small as they are. :rolleyes:
I use them all the time, and just wipe with canola oil on a folded paper towel swab.
So far, super easy clean up.

I always hand wash my stuff. There's gremlins in the dishwasher, and I don't want them chewing on my mats or racks.
And I don't like the smell of dishwasher soap. (Or maybe that's gremlin odor?) :confused:


----------

